# Irene Montero quiere ir en las listas del PSOE!!!



## DRIDMA (13 Jun 2022)

Irene Montero se arrima a Pedro Sánchez para seguir viva en política al asumir que Yolanda Díaz la borrará de su lista


Varias fuentes apuntan a que Irene Montero buscaría repetir de ministra, como independiente, si Podemos no entra en el Gobierno.




okdiario.com





Irenita desempolvando las rodilleras!!!!


----------



## _V_ (13 Jun 2022)

Pero se arrodillará ante Pedro o ante Begoño?


----------



## #SrLobo (13 Jun 2022)

el cáncer se extiende, la izquierda ya está en metástasis


----------



## 8cilindros (13 Jun 2022)

_V_ dijo:


> Pero se arrodillará ante Pedro o ante Begoño?



Ante los dos.


----------



## Decipher (13 Jun 2022)

Y en las de vOx si la dejasen. El casoplón no se paga solo.


----------



## Euron G. (13 Jun 2022)

Ver al rojerío descomponiéndose me produce una sensación tan placentera que no puedo ni explicar.


----------



## juster (13 Jun 2022)

LA GARGANTA PROFUNDA NO SE RINDE !!!!


----------



## Minsky Moment (13 Jun 2022)

Queremos elegir líderes, no siglas. Vale ya.


----------



## loquesubebaja (13 Jun 2022)

Irene ahora mismo es radioactiva en cualquier lista que vaya, menos para la podemitada.

Su valor eleectoral tiende a cero.


----------



## favelados (13 Jun 2022)

De independiente con el PPSOE no con el PSOE

Pero no había que hacerle un cordón sanitario a la derecha?


----------



## LionelHutz (13 Jun 2022)

jajajaja que se joda el SOE.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Jun 2022)

Por mantener poltrona la Concubina del Marqués se haría de la Sección Femenina de FET JONS.

No me cuesta nada imaginarmela con camisa Azul Mahón y saludando brazo en alto, si así pudiese mantener poltrona.


----------



## Tagghino (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## LionelHutz (13 Jun 2022)

Tagghino dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1088502



s(up)blime


----------



## Luftwuaje (13 Jun 2022)

Excelente noticia.


----------



## Hermenauta (13 Jun 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Por mantener poltrona la Concubina del Marqués se haría de la Sección Femenina de FET JONS.
> 
> No me cuesta nada imaginarmela con camisa Azul Mahón y saludando brazo en alto, si así pudiese mantener poltrona.



Pues yo en cambio me imagino a la menestra y a las empoderadas de su negociado con hijab y lapidando adulteras.


----------



## max power (13 Jun 2022)

Buenisima noticia


----------



## Mdutch (13 Jun 2022)

Podemos ha entrado en fase final de demolición.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (13 Jun 2022)

las moscas van a la mierda


----------



## CharlesLeeRay (13 Jun 2022)

Tener a la mujer de Iglesias en un chiringuito, sin Iglesias en el gobierno, no tiene sentido, asi que patada fuera del nido. El chiringuito, ya que esta montado, ya lo cubriran o eliminaran segun convenga.


----------



## Ringbell (13 Jun 2022)

Para estar en contra de la prostitución bien que se prostituye


----------



## vanderwilde (13 Jun 2022)

Para seguir viva en política, no, no nos equivoquemos. Para seguir robando, además, el poder crea adicción.

Estos canallas resucita Franco y se hacen franquistas.

A esos narcisistas esquizoides les da igual todo y todos. Ellos lo que quieren es poder y dinero.


----------



## treblinca (13 Jun 2022)

Las mujeres de la Pesoe van a dejar que esta nulidad les ocupe un puesto de los buenos en la lista. Si, seguro. La mete dos tortazos Adriana Lastra que la pone en Jarvard sin avión ni nada.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (13 Jun 2022)

parece que alguien va a volver que tener que lamer falos para subsistir


----------



## BudSpencer (13 Jun 2022)

Le ha cogido el gusto a cobrar de los impuestos sin dar un palo al agua. Su siguiente maniobra será crear una oposición manipulada que le permita ser funcionaria.


----------



## FilibustHero (13 Jun 2022)

Sugerencia para que se presente a las elecciones:
_Apartaos Andalucía_ (ya es que casi no quedan nombres, los han pillad todos)


----------



## Nagare1999 (13 Jun 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Irenita desempolvando las rodilleras!!!!



le faltan huevos


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (13 Jun 2022)

loquesubebaja dijo:


> Irene ahora mismo es radioactiva en cualquier lista que vaya, menos para la podemitada.
> 
> Su valor eleectoral tiende a cero.



Es radioactiva en cualquier lista, incluso en la podemita.

Es una tia que la metio el Chepas por cojones y que no cae bien a nadie.


----------



## SolyCalma (13 Jun 2022)

Obvio que con la forma de vida que lleva y lo que promulga pega mas en el PSOE, a cualquiera con un poco de dignidad de Podemos le da vergüenza que esta tipa casi que lidere el partido.


----------



## BeKinGo (13 Jun 2022)

Irene Montero es la mujer de rojo de matrix, centra la atención de todos, de fachas y rojos.
Además representa perfectamente el perfil que se pretende atacar.
No se que voltereta seguirá, pero creo que aguanta hasta el petido final.


----------



## CommiePig (13 Jun 2022)

necesitan otros 20.000 millones de DEUDA PUBLICA que pagaran los nietos de curritos remeros, pero TRANKI, es para parar a Franco


----------



## RogerLeFlur (13 Jun 2022)

A esta tía no la quieren ni en sus filas ya, apestada política, apátrida partidista, vende la poca (nula) dignidad que le queda por seguir pisando moqueta, amarrandose al partido estatalista del sistema por excelencia No concibe vivir de otra forma que esa. Espero que no la contraten ni para rotular carteles con Aes o Es.


----------



## Dj Puesto (13 Jun 2022)

Pero quien va a meter a esta en ninguna lista si quita votos no los da.


----------



## Thyr (13 Jun 2022)

Pioletazo que le van a dar.


----------



## petro6 (13 Jun 2022)

Mamadas de género. Por mi sueldo, chupoooo¡¡¡


----------



## CommiePig (13 Jun 2022)

Thyr dijo:


> Pioletazo que le van a dar.



pero antes igual Antonio Divus Sepulturero la fornica....(de no haberlo hecho ya)

es mu malo, y por joder al marques de galapagar.............................no lo descartes


----------



## Jonny Favourite (13 Jun 2022)

¡Que gran noticia! Dios los cría y ellos se juntan.

La basura donde mejor está es con la basura.

A ver si desaparecen ambos de la vida pública de una puta vez


----------



## Jonny Favourite (13 Jun 2022)

loquesubebaja dijo:


> Irene ahora mismo es radioactiva en cualquier lista que vaya, menos para la podemitada.
> 
> Su valor eleectoral tiende a cero.



Por eso es una gran noticia que quiera unirse al PSOE


----------



## dinio amol (13 Jun 2022)

De momento ya la han puesto una calle.


----------



## petro6 (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## manottas (13 Jun 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Irene Montero se arrima a Pedro Sánchez para seguir viva en política al asumir que Yolanda Díaz la borrará de su lista
> 
> 
> Varias fuentes apuntan a que Irene Montero buscaría repetir de ministra, como independiente, si Podemos no entra en el Gobierno.
> ...



Ella tiene sus principios.... y por no bajarse de la poltrona y el dinero facil...tambien tiene otros principios que no dudará lo mas minimo en cambiarlos por aferrarse al poder.... Afuera hace mucho frio..... y en España sin padrino te comes los mocos con sueldos de mierda.

Que se lo pregunten a Albert Rivera


----------



## Jotagb (13 Jun 2022)

Pero hay alguna mujer en este país que le ría las gracias a esta loca? 
Está solo mueve a las cinco feminazis que viven de su chiringuito, las otras la odian.


----------



## manottas (13 Jun 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Antonio es de otros gustos...



Lo peor que aun ella no se ha dado cuenta porque ha llegado a donde ha llegado..... Hay otros de su partido que si se han olido el percal o se estan calladitos u otras posicionadose con nuevos partidos.... Aunque todos van a ser fagocitados por el P$OE.

Esta elementa tiene bastantes mas problemas, no solo ser de Potemos Unidos, sino en ser la pareja de quien es, de tener problemas psiquiatricos y de estar polarizando y radicalizando a los ciudadanos con sus mensajes de odio hacia cierto sector de la poblacion


----------



## petro6 (13 Jun 2022)

Esta termina haciendo un Onlyfans.


----------



## LuismarpIe (13 Jun 2022)

Pero para pillar cacho primero tendrá que ganar el PSOE las siguientes generales, no?

Largo me lo fiais.


----------



## Yomimo (13 Jun 2022)

Esta puerca se apuntaría hasta en las listas del PP para seguir mamando pasta.


----------



## HaCHa (13 Jun 2022)

Si lo dice el diario de Pantuflo y acaba saliendo por aquí es que se trata de otra mentira ridícula y sin más base que entretener indocumentados aburridos y manipulables.


----------



## petro6 (13 Jun 2022)

A ejercer¡¡..ah no, que lo han prohibido

JAJAAJAJAJA


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (13 Jun 2022)

Eso o trabajar honradamente atendiendo una fruteria vendiendo brevas y melocotones


----------



## circodelia2 (13 Jun 2022)

A ver si a las abuelas les cobran ahora doble por el cafe con leche y tostadas de tomate que se hacen en las terracitas, espabilan y dejan de votar al guapo.
....


----------



## angek (13 Jun 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Por mantener poltrona la Concubina del Marqués se haría de la Sección Femenina de FET JONS.
> 
> No me cuesta nada imaginarmela con camisa Azul Mahón y saludando brazo en alto, si así pudiese mantener poltrona.



Como Isidoro, pero en capicúa.


----------



## Kabraloka (13 Jun 2022)

esta fulana se la chuparía a cualquiera con tal de mantener el sillón

no tiene ningún tipo de principios ni de miramientos, solamente ve euros en las pollas


----------



## hastaloswebs2012 (13 Jun 2022)

Esto es peor que lo de Mbappé fichando por el Madrid.



LuismarpIe dijo:


> Pero para pillar cacho primero tendrá que ganar el PSOE las siguientes generales, no?
> 
> Largo me lo fiais.



A ella con tal que le pongan en un número bajo por una provincia poblada, el resto se la suda.


----------



## el segador (13 Jun 2022)

Las ratas abandonando el barco, ya lo dan por hundido y bien hundido.


----------



## jeiper (13 Jun 2022)

Irse a lapsoe es salir de la sartén para caer en las brasas.
En cualquier caso, si lo dice okdiario será todo lo contrario: Sánchez quiere pasarse a Podemos.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (13 Jun 2022)

_V_ dijo:


> Pero se arrodillará ante Pedro o ante Begoño?



Esta ya puede con todo 

Así que para ir sobre seguro se montará un trío


----------



## _V_ (13 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Esta ya puede con todo
> 
> Así que para ir sobre seguro se montará un trío



Las pollas de dos en dos.


----------



## DOM + (13 Jun 2022)

Tagghino dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1088502



Resumen del curriculum de Irena en una imagen.
Brutal


----------



## DOM + (13 Jun 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Para seguir viva en política, no, no nos equivoquemos. Para seguir robando, además, el poder crea adicción.
> 
> Estos canallas resucita Franco y se hacen franquistas.
> 
> A esos narcisistas esquizoides les da igual todo y todos. Ellos lo que quieren es poder y dinero.



Exacto. Todos estos antifascistas feminazis y demas si volviese franco eran los primeros en salir a aplaudir y buscar un puestito.

Si hubiesen ganado los nazis en la IIGM serian los que estarian en carguitos y lealtad eterna al Führer. Almenos hasta que cayese el regimen. Luego se harian de lo siguiente.

Su unico ideal es el dinero


----------



## Magufillo (13 Jun 2022)

A mi me intriga mas Lady Tucán 
Esa no creo que abandone la barca y, ademas, a los españoles les gusta como política


----------



## CommiePig (13 Jun 2022)

Magufillo dijo:


> A mi me intriga mas Lady Tucán
> Esa no creo que abandone la política y, ademas, a los españoles les gusta como política



la mugre domada y huntada de la ps (oe)


----------



## PLS--palasaca (13 Jun 2022)

Joder, que poco decoro.

Las personas que venían a cambiar la política más pegadas a los asientos que un percebe a una roca.

Qué poca dignidad.


----------



## BudSpencer (13 Jun 2022)

Magufillo dijo:


> A mi me intriga mas Lady Tucán
> Esa no creo que abandone la barca y, ademas, a los españoles les gusta como política



Lady Tucán es pura propaganda. La típica ministra "bien" valorada por los votantes del PSOE a la que nunca votarían.


----------



## Joaquim (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## Vorsicht (13 Jun 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Ver al rojerío descomponiéndose me produce una sensación tan placentera que no puedo ni explicar.



Sin estar en desacuerdo contigo, la actitud de esta hija de puta (me he propuesto no nombrarla), me produce infinita náusea!!!


----------



## elmegaduque (13 Jun 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Ver al rojerío descomponiéndose me produce una sensación tan placentera que no puedo ni explicar.



¿Descomponiéndose?.

Descompuestos estaban antes (PP-PSOE-PODEMOS/IU).

Lo que van a hacer ahora es componerse (PP-PSOE).


----------



## Otrasvidas (13 Jun 2022)

QUE TIEMBLE BEGOÑO


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (13 Jun 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> QUE TIEMBLE BEGOÑO



Al menos ésta sí que tiene coño.


----------



## gabrielo (13 Jun 2022)

_V_ dijo:


> Pero se arrodillará ante Pedro o ante Begoño?



tendra que engordar varios kilos para ser apetecible para el begoño o falconetti ,demasiado flaca no tiene culo y por adelante no puede ser es demasiado fértil


----------



## Conde Duckula (13 Jun 2022)

_V_ dijo:


> Pero se arrodillará ante Pedro o ante Begoño?



No hombre no. No seamos absurdos. Cuando sale esto es que ya lo ha hecho. Tiene pinta de que ha jugado a dobles con Pedro y Begoño.


----------



## Esse est deus (13 Jun 2022)

_V_ dijo:


> Pero se arrodillará ante Pedro o ante Begoño?



Dos bocas para Pedro y dos bocas para Begoño, alternativamente. Ni en la fiestona de mi pueblo hay tanta alegría.


----------



## Conde Duckula (13 Jun 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> QUE TIEMBLE BEGOÑO



Pero si begoño tiene toda la pinta de ser el macho de la relación. Si acaso Irene ha ido a por begoño. Begoño ha entrado al trapo. Han humillado un poco a Antonio. Y luego begoño le ha dejado los restos de Irene a Antonio.
Luego ya si eso han hecho cama redonda.


----------



## mxmanu (13 Jun 2022)

Esta vez se tiene que montar un trio con Antonio y su marido


----------



## aventurero artritico (13 Jun 2022)

esta ya quiere ser casta ad eternum


----------



## udemy (13 Jun 2022)

Cualquier hombre sensato y sin intereses expurios,ve a esta persona que tanto daño nos a echo al hombre blanco autóctono hetereo,y manda a ese partido a la mierda.Es como midas que todo lo que toca no lo convierte en oro sino en mierda.


----------



## Palpatine (13 Jun 2022)

A pedro le molan las pollas ireno NO TE ENTERAS !


----------



## nelsoncito (13 Jun 2022)

¿Y lo que pide esta tipa al muñeco Ken en el fondo no es prestipución?


----------



## dinio amol (13 Jun 2022)

Se dejó aconsejar por Cristina Almeida, tienes que mirar por el pan de tus hijos, además para eso estamos los progresistas que nos hemos jugado el pellejo contra los fascistas y nos debemos proteger entre nosotros
Además pasado un tiempo los borregos de ahí afuera no tienen memoria, en mi caso sólo se acuerdan de que soy adicta a la panceta. Sigue adelante camarada estoy contigo.


----------



## jolu (13 Jun 2022)

Veo a Torrente-Ábalos empujando el grumo cheposo de la cueva putrefacta donde salieron los gusanos.


----------



## elchamaco.chamaco.3 (13 Jun 2022)

Juas, noticia de invent diario....


----------



## Gabila (13 Jun 2022)

_V_ dijo:


> Pero se arrodillará ante Pedro o ante Begoño?



Para mi , que le se quiere comer el c0ño de Antonio


----------



## PORRON (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## PORRON (13 Jun 2022)

No se podía saber.


----------



## Gotthard (13 Jun 2022)

¿No decia esta que la prostitución es degradante para la mujer?


----------



## James the rock (13 Jun 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Esta termina haciendo un Onlyfans.



Esperaré que se filtren las fotos de sus tetas


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (13 Jun 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Ver al rojerío descomponiéndose me produce una sensación tan placentera que no puedo ni explicar.



Bueno ahora toca un poco de sionismo en vez de bolchevismo, nada nuevo.


----------



## Talosgüevos (13 Jun 2022)

_V_ dijo:


> Pero se arrodillará ante Pedro o ante Begoño?



Por que elegir??? Esa coméntanos a dos carrillos.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## TravellerLatam (13 Jun 2022)

no creo que sean tan bobos en el PSOE como para aceptar a semejante activo toxico. Me cuesta pensar como un podemita pero dudo que ni así puedan pensar que esta mujer es válida para nada...


----------



## BogadeAriete (13 Jun 2022)

loquesubebaja dijo:


> Irene ahora mismo es radioactiva en cualquier lista que vaya, menos para la podemitada.
> 
> Su valor eleectoral tiende a cero.



Nadie quiere en su lista a la barragána del chepas, localdelcoño resentida. Ni Lady Tucan. Ahorra que te queda un año en Moncloa y dos de paro antes de echar currículo al Mediamark so cerda.


----------



## casaire (13 Jun 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Irene Montero se arrima a Pedro Sánchez para seguir viva en política al asumir que Yolanda Díaz la borrará de su lista
> 
> 
> Varias fuentes apuntan a que Irene Montero buscaría repetir de ministra, como independiente, si Podemos no entra en el Gobierno.
> ...



Joder.. Ahora que lo dices me acuerdo de esos pantalones de pana que nos ponían con rodilleras para no destrozarlos , e incluso sueters con protecciones en los codos... cada més caía un pantalón destrozado , no rodilleras ni nada , cuando eres niño no te importaba.

Esta debe cambiarse las rodilleras cada semana.. Quién decía que su boca era el fregadero del semen de los podemitas?. Pues ahora el bukkake viene del lado PSOE..... YO CREO QUE EL VIRUELO SE LA ZUMBA , NO ES POSIBLE TANTO MALGASTO EN MILES DE MILLONES EN LA MIERDA DE MINISTERIO SIN UNA CONTRAPRESTACIÓN.... Que opináis?.


----------



## Elsexy (13 Jun 2022)

Se agarra a la silla cual garrapata.


----------



## gonzalo11 (13 Jun 2022)

fight!!


----------



## npintos (13 Jun 2022)

casaire dijo:


> Joder.. Ahora que lo dices me acuerdo de esos pantalones de pana que nos ponían con rodilleras para no destrozarlos , e incluso sueters con protecciones en los codos... cada més caía un pantalón destrozado , no rodilleras ni nada , cuando eres niño no te importaba.
> 
> Esta debe cambiarse las rodilleras cada semana.. Quién decía que su boca era el fregadero del semen de los podemitas?. Pues ahora el bukkake viene del lado PSOE..... YO CREO QUE EL VIRUELO SE LA ZUMBA , NO ES POSIBLE TANTO MALGASTO EN MILES DE MILLONES EN LA MIERDA DE MINISTERIO SIN UNA CONTRAPRESTACIÓN.... Que opináis?.



Begoño la adoptará como sexual toy...


----------



## brickworld (13 Jun 2022)

Jajajajajajaja esta puta esta mas acojonada por su paguita que de seguir con su cuento femiloco 

NADIE LA VA A LLEVAR EN SUS LISTAS ojalá lo hiciesen los suciatas de mierda pero dudo que sean tan gilipollas


----------



## Berrón (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## Mongolo471 (13 Jun 2022)

Se le acaba el chollo, y ahora está dispuesta a probar nuevos rabos deformes y con olor a esmegma.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (13 Jun 2022)

La señorita rottenmeyer es más previsible que el final de Titanic. Si hay que chupar rabo de algún otro ser deforme para seguir en las listas lo haría también.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Jun 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Por mantener poltrona la Concubina del Marqués se haría de la Sección Femenina de FET JONS.
> 
> No me cuesta nada imaginarmela con camisa Azul Mahón y saludando brazo en alto, si así pudiese mantener poltrona.



pelea de gatas por el chiringuito


----------



## LuismarpIe (13 Jun 2022)

hay que reconocer que es una putada. Llegas a donde llegas porque te pinchas el jefe, y de un día para otro el jefe dice que lo deja, y te quedas agarrada a la brocha.

La Yoli ya le ha dejado claro que va a montar su rollo por su cuenta sin contar con podemos, y allí donde hay elecciones caen a plomo.

Me flipa lo callada que está Irene en Andalucía, le habrán dicho "mira, casi mejor no nos ayudes".


----------



## ANS² (13 Jun 2022)

jajajaja va a tener que chupar dos pollas


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (13 Jun 2022)

¿ENTONCES quien va a ser la nueva LIDERESA de Mugremos?

¿Van a poner a GARÇON el comunista caviar?


----------



## DRIDMA (13 Jun 2022)

Podemos quedará en manos de Belarra y Echeminga. Dos genios.


----------



## LuismarpIe (13 Jun 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Podemos quedará en manos de Belarra y Echeminga. Dos genios.



Belarra, puro carisma.

Cuando el Pablo dejó Unidas Podemos en manos de la Yoli y Podemos en manos de esta otra pensé que habría un choque de trenes entre las dos, pero no. La Belarra tiene menos sangre que una momia.


----------



## Kartoffeln (13 Jun 2022)

Pero esta mujer no decía que quería acabar con la prostitución?

Que se aclare!


----------



## sintripulacion (13 Jun 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Irene Montero se arrima a Pedro Sánchez para seguir viva en política al asumir que Yolanda Díaz la borrará de su lista
> 
> 
> Varias fuentes apuntan a que Irene Montero buscaría repetir de ministra, como independiente, si Podemos no entra en el Gobierno.
> ...



Con las rodilleras no le basta.
Necesitará además una buena navaja de Albacete para eliminar competidoras que ya llevan trienios en la psoe trepando.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (13 Jun 2022)

ella sabe cómo seguir viva en política

glup-glup-glup- ñam ñam ñam chup-chup-chup- AGGGGGGGGHHH casi se nos ahoga.


----------



## Soseki (13 Jun 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Y en las de vOx si la dejasen. El casoplón no se paga solo.



Ya va li tiene pagado con la pensión de por vida…


----------



## kabeljau (13 Jun 2022)

Que ponga fluorescentes rosas en el casoplón.


----------



## Demi Grante (13 Jun 2022)

Johohohohohoho


----------



## CommiePig (13 Jun 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Nadie quiere en su lista a la barragána del chepas, localdelcoño resentida. Ni Lady Tucan. Ahorra que te queda un año en Moncloa y dos de paro antes de echar currículo al Mediamark so cerda.



los 20.000 millones€ dados a chiringuitos, le reportará una cómoda jubilación

remar y ensuciarse las manos, es de curritos feixistas


----------



## pamplinero (13 Jun 2022)

Irene irene, porque te iras con un sueldo vitalicio, como tu maridito, por haber arruinado tu pais, sino, habrias acabado de nuevo siendo cajera.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Jun 2022)

lo que es inexplicable es que siga de ministra en vez de estar en la cárcel. 

Debe estar tan segura que acabará ahí que ya de perdidos al río. 









Irene Montero aprueba un gasto de más de 20.000 millones para el Plan Estratégico de Igualdad


Entre los ejes de actuación están la lucha contra la violencia machista, la bonificación del empleo y un manual para que las políticas públicas tengan perspectiva de género.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (13 Jun 2022)

como se aberroncha la japuta contra el rocaje vivo.


----------



## zirick (13 Jun 2022)

Como buen traidor debería aceptar y luego patada y al arcén


----------



## Rextor88 (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## Ederall (14 Jun 2022)

Pero esta puta no tiene límites???


----------



## qbit (14 Jun 2022)

Quiero ver a esa tipeja en la puta calle, o mejor, muerta.


----------



## Javito68 (14 Jun 2022)

Jajajaja, me temo que antes le tendrá que aplicar a Begoño y Antonio el pack de aterrizaje en el SOE


----------



## Galvani (14 Jun 2022)

Es típico de esta gente. Son garrapatas sin identidad ni honor.


----------



## pepeleches (14 Jun 2022)

Pues yo creo que le ha sido muy útil al PSOE

Anda que no ha servido como blanco de críticas y centro de atención cuando asuntos muy importantes se colaban por medio. Salía esta señora, decía su enésima estupidez, y se le quitaba audiencia a la verdadera burrada.

Ahora bien, de ahí a que le abran la puerta...pues me temo que no. Ha hecho su papel precisamente porque no está en el PSOE.


----------



## LuismarpIe (14 Jun 2022)

Está muy callada en las andaluzas. Todos asumen que esta tía resta.


----------



## ElMayoL (14 Jun 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Ver al rojerío descomponiéndose me produce una sensación tan placentera que no puedo ni explicar.



La pena es que no hay alternativa al rojerío. Porque la PP y BOCS son rojos también.


----------



## Masateo (14 Jun 2022)

_V_ dijo:


> Pero se arrodillará ante Pedro o ante Begoño?



Sí.


----------



## Mongolo471 (14 Jun 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Pues yo creo que le ha sido muy útil al PSOE
> 
> Anda que no ha servido como blanco de críticas y centro de atención cuando asuntos muy importantes se colaban por medio. Salía esta señora, decía su enésima estupidez, y se le quitaba audiencia a la verdadera burrada.
> 
> Ahora bien, de ahí a que le abran la puerta...pues me temo que no. Ha hecho su papel precisamente porque no está en el PSOE.



Es una de las tontas del bote del gobierno, eso nadie lo duda, pero tampoco es una carrera en la que pueda haber un ganador, porque telita con el resto.


----------

